# Any one in the 650-415-510-408 bay area



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

any one in the bay area got a hook up for a vinal top or interior?? I'm talkin' playa price!!!!! like out da garage or some shit? My 66 originally came with a vinal top and I want to put it back on!! I got all the moldings off the side and windows Im gonna want to get a vinal top done and the moldings put back on!! Any one out there?? hit me up Thanks!!

heres a pic of my car!!



















heres my interior I got seat covers I made but I'm trying to go with vinal


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Check out their work...  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=326192&st=0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 28 2007, 06:54 PM~9327536
> *Check out their work...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=326192&st=0
> *


thanks homie... thats some tight work!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

(510)481-9876

hayward auto and marine upholstery

not in the gerage. good prices and awesom work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 30 2007, 02:02 PM~9341975
> *(510)481-9876
> 
> hayward auto and marine upholstery
> ...


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 30 2007, 03:02 PM~9341975
> *(510)481-9876
> 
> hayward auto and marine upholstery
> ...


right on dawg!! I'ma hit them up a lil later on today


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 30 2007, 03:02 PM~9341975
> *(510)481-9876
> 
> hayward auto and marine upholstery
> ...



damn!!!!!! homie got the playa prices for real!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 4 2007, 11:00 AM~9370881
> *damn!!!!!! homie got the playa prices for real!!!!
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 30 2007, 02:02 PM~9341975
> *(510)481-9876
> 
> hayward auto and marine upholstery
> ...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

any pix?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 4 2007, 01:42 PM~9371935
> *
> *


MY SHIT'S OVER THERE RIGHT NOW BRO.... DROPED IT OFF YESTERDAY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9405644
> *MY SHIT'S OVER THERE RIGHT NOW BRO.... DROPED IT OFF YESTERDAY
> *


how much


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 10 2007, 08:52 AM~9417188
> *how much
> *


 they start around 2200.00 :biggrin: well worth it


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9405644
> *MY SHIT'S OVER THERE RIGHT NOW BRO.... DROPED IT OFF YESTERDAY
> *


i saw your car there i was like oh shit


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 10 2007, 09:52 AM~9417188
> *how much
> *


you guys might not believe me but i got a plug  my whole top with vinal all my moldings back on, he's making me moldings cause i'm missing some, my front and back seats, my dash ,my door panals, pretty much my whole interior and my vinal for red and black 2 tone


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

playa price for real....thanks alot homie I really appreciate it!! 


> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 10 2007, 12:56 PM~9418392
> *i saw your car there i was like oh shit
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: now lets put some juice


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 11 2007, 01:00 PM~9426932
> *:thumbsup: now lets put some juice
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 10 2007, 11:16 PM~9423537
> * playa price for real....thanks alot homie I really appreciate it!!
> *


yup your shits gonna pop after that int work


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2007, 01:07 PM~9436092
> *yup your shits gonna pop after that int work
> *


for real!!!! hey did you get an interior done there?? or know some one?? how you find out bout this place?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 16 2007, 05:20 PM~9466118
> *for real!!!! hey did you get an interior done there?? or know some one?? how you find out bout this place?
> *


got my bumper kit wraped there


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 19 2007, 01:30 PM~9485149
> *got my bumper kit wraped there
> *


pics??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_*Gangster 66 came up on a interior  I'll post better pics a little bit later  *_



















and a vinal....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

here are a few more pics of gangster 66......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

and this is it now!!!!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

done by california auto upholstery in san carlos ca
























[/quote]


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> done by california auto upholstery in san carlos ca


[/quote]

How much did it set u back?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> done by california auto upholstery in san carlos ca


[/quote]
now thats clean!! :thumbsup: 


is that the grill off the black cadi in the background? :scrutinize: :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

How much did it set u back?
[/quote]
about $1500 for everything. seats, door panels, and carpet.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

now thats clean!! :thumbsup: 
is that the grill off the black cadi in the background? :scrutinize: :0
[/quote]
Yeah. saving it for my project.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> How much did it set u back?


about $1500 for everything. seats, door panels, and carpet.
[/quote]



Thats Cheap!! Is it leather or pleather?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> about $1500 for everything. seats, door panels, and carpet.


Thats Cheap!! Is it leather or pleather?
[/quote]
very soft vinyl. took about an hour finding the right material. havent even painted the car. the first thing done was the interior.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup: BOTH iNTERIORS


----------

